# Warm start difficulty



## jsolo (Feb 4, 2015)

Have the unit in my sig - fairly new unit, less than a year old. 

What is the proper way to start a warm engine on one of these (ie you ran out of gas and refueled, or just had to shut the unit off for a few min)?

With past small engines, restarting a warm engine required no choke or priming. That doesn't seem to work with this machine. 

Suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## buddman (Sep 16, 2014)

just give the primer a couple of pups to get the fuel going, and it will wake right up..


----------



## jsolo (Feb 4, 2015)

Will give this a shot. No choke but prime it a few times right?


----------



## buddman (Sep 16, 2014)

yep..should work..


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Depends. On a few of the Tecumseh engines I've worked on, I sometimes have to return the choke to 1/2 or 3/4 choke to get it to start again. Priming it while having the choke completely off didn't get it running, but by applying some choke again, she would fire right up without priming.


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah, it has always amazed me how quickly after shut down, you're going to need some choke on a 4-stroke engine. You may not really have a problem at all. In this age of EFI, people are starting to not get this....the finesse required in running stuff with carburetors........


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's not an exact science but it's always easier to give it more than to try and unflood it.

That said my personal preference is to try and pull it a couple times to see if it starts. If not, give it choke as it's the engine that's pulling the gas in.
Still no go I'll give it a pump or two on the primer which is shoving raw gas up into the throat of the carb.

I don't prime it first as most of the time choke works just fine and I don't chance having raw gas dripping out of the carb onto the machine. That's just me.


----------

